# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  My review of Demonbuddy

## dandan124

Don't buy this bot if you 

1. are not good with computers.
2. Don't want to deal with ridiculously rude/cocky/obnoxious support that doesnt even help you and just leave you in frustration for weeks.
3. expect updates. Basically, you are paying for what it says on the frontpage of db and the current product itself. It does everything it says it does on that page. With absolutely no logic. Well theres some default combat logic/loot logic but its so bad that you will never use the bot if you left it default. The logic is for you to input through plugins(c# code or soemthing some noodlish nerd language that i dont care to find out because i didnt think I'd have to do that when I bought the bot). And updates aren't frequent and most of the times it breaks the bot.
4. don't know any coding at all
5. don't want to spend 50 hours setting up your own loot rules/bot
6. don't want to pull your hair out and break monitors dealing with bad trollish support(aka tony)
7. want the bot to do random dungeons because after 5 months, the bot still cant do random dungeons due to incompetent developers.
8. do your own research for hours and hours on how to get the bot to work the way you want it to work AFTER you've PAYED for the bot.

etc etc. 

Basically after 5 months of using this bot and spending many hours of my own time trying to figure out how to get the bot to work, I ve found out that the software is very customizable and is not bad. BUT, the support is non existent. You have to figure it out yourself, fix stuff yourself, etc etc. Don't be fooled by this thing called Demonbuddy support forum. All you will get there is, "Post your logs please", "Uninstall your plugins", "Reinstall Demonbuddy", and if that doesnt work. Theres no reply. Then when you complain the support sucks, you get banned for 1 week at the forums. If you report a bug, it can take weeks to fix.

Conclusion: I think if I would have known that I would have to spend this much time/work/learning new shit to get the bot to work, I wouldnt have purchased the bot.

----------


## eta2u

I agree with you, their support is horrible, close to nonexistent and the bot can barely run 1 day without crashing. Worst investment I ever made in a bot.

----------


## case_sin

I bought this used of a person here. I the set up was a little difficult at first, but I got it running flawlessly in a day. What I do is wait for someone to build a profile, and wait a week or so to let other people figure out the problems...got t for 10 bucks

----------


## Blant

honestly it's really easy to set up but support sucks dick and it's buggy as **** sometimes, that simple.

----------


## boempa

I agree with dandan.
Just bought the trial for a mere 1 euro (just for fun, couldn't do much harm).
Then I tried the program, it just went into an infinite loop of festering woods, town portal, and doing nothing besides just that.
Then I figured I had to install some plugins, trying out settings.
Then suddenly the key for Demonbuddy was no longer active, lol!
Well, joke's on me :P
And I can appreciate a good joke, so for 1 euro, I guess not that much harm is done.

Also, it's good to find out I'm not the only one having trouble with this troll-bot.

Thanks for that  :Smile: 

Edit: Just noticed I bumped up a very old thread, sorry about that...

----------


## itsbiju

Do you guys have Bot recommendations?

----------


## zOrgion

Hi, I've been browsing couple of pages now looking for something that has nothing to do with demonbuddy and I find it rather amusing that demonbuddy get such bad review's.

1 - The support has always been "slow" for say, but take in mind they get soo much feedback every day. Do you really think they can work on finding an solution on every problem and give you an answer right away?

2 - The program itself is really easy to setup if you enter the forum there are 2 sticky threads for the setup of the stable and the BETA version, links is here:
[Release] Demonbuddy - Build (#323)
[Beta] Demonbuddy beta builds

Both of these threads show what you need to have installed to be able to run the program ( even link's to microsoft's home page with download link, should be a nobrainer for most people ).
Obv. if you download the .exe version of demonbuddy you will have no reason to read the thread about the stable version, but for beta you need to download another version of the visual studio runtime library's.

There are multiple threads in the forum on how to successfully setup your bot ( learn to use the search button! I guess you where able to register, why not be able to use the search button as well? ).

Common question: I've installed my stable version of demonbuddy and loaded / started a script but nothing happens?
Answer: Most of the scripts are made by users that use plugins as Trinity, QuestTools etc. you will find information about all of this as you read thru the profile threads ( if you read it ), while searching for the magic "download button". When most people make script's there may as well be somebugs, but that brings us back to the search button where you can search for the profile, browse and try to find a solution ( or if you have a brain like most people, you will try to understand how the profiles works and fix it / make one your own. This is not really that complicated if you are able to use the search button, they've dumbed it down as much as possible in the threads ).
Just because the profile is public does not mean any developers will help you, and most users will not since they loose profit for helping idiots.

Latest version of demonbuddy beta, is the farmost stable version of demonbuddy ever released ( IMO ofc. ), with newest trinity. If you have a demonbuddy key and still play the game, try the beta with the latest trinity version ( I think it's even included in the beta zip file ).

Short said, any idiot should be able to setup demonbuddy if they know how to use the search button.

----------


## Nesox

Yea, it's a no brainer if you know how to read, Trinity is even bundled with the bot now, you might have to install QuestTools for some profiles tho.

If you have any suggestions on how to make it even more noob friendly lmk.

----------


## jackus

> 1. are not good with computers.


If you are not good with computers you should not bot. If you dont know the game you bot in, you should not bot! If you cant read a guide or spend 1-5 hours searching/setting up your bot, you should not bot!



> 2. Don't want to deal with ridiculously rude/cocky/obnoxious support that doesnt even help you and just leave you in frustration for weeks.


I've never had any problems with their support.



> 3. expect updates. Basically, you are paying for what it says on the frontpage of db and the current product itself. It does everything it says it does on that page. With absolutely no logic. Well theres some default combat logic/loot logic but its so bad that you will never use the bot if you left it default. The logic is for you to input through plugins(c# code or soemthing some noodlish nerd language that i dont care to find out because i didnt think I'd have to do that when I bought the bot). And updates aren't frequent and most of the times it breaks the bot.


Well updates are good. Over the year I used DB it got updated a lot, but 99% of the time it was an improvement. You dont have to write your own plugins, there are a huge amount on the forums. 



> 4. don't know any coding at all


I did'ten know any coding, byt then again my IQ is above 60 so I can read a guide



> 5. don't want to spend 50 hours setting up your own loot rules/bot


There are many free loot rules on the forum. Or you can spend like 10 bucks on a private one



> 6. don't want to pull your hair out and break monitors dealing with bad trollish support(aka tony)


If I had to deal with customers like you I would prob pull out my hair aswell



> 7. want the bot to do random dungeons because after 5 months, the bot still cant do random dungeons due to incompetent developers.


You can. My bot ran 5 diffrent locations per run.



> 8. do your own research for hours and hours on how to get the bot to work the way you want it to work AFTER you've PAYED for the bot.


Again depends on how fast of a learner you are. The forums are open to the public so you could go read before you bought. 

Toke me around 2-4 hours to setup my bots flawlessly with plugins/combat and a relogger and that made me 4500+ euros

----------


## Nytr0g3n

How is Demonbuddy compared to something like Honorbuddy (different bot for different game ofc but I am super familiar with Honorbuddy).

----------


## Neretil

It's almost the same. I too was familiar with HonorBuddy and just bought Demonbuddy, took like 3 mins to set it up and start running. Dowload/install it, find a good profile on forum, configure the bot and plugin setups to your taste and it's done, like taking candy from a children.

The only difference is the quality, there is a lot of bug/odd behaviour, but that's maybe only becouse the new giga patch and changes. But nothing game breaking, running it right now too.

Oh, and much smaller community -> not much new 2.0 profile jet

----------


## satana80

Posting this over one year later, sorry for the necro, but I just felt like this should be clarified.

To add to that review or just validate what was being said.

1. Demonbuddy on its own is unable to do any of the things it claims to do. Basically, as you get the program (and just the program), you will not be able to bot a ****ing thing. You will have to rely on 3rd party profiles/plugins, loot rules and whatnot. Basically, the program being sold is completely useless. To clarify this, it's like buying Windows, but with no paint, no browser, no notepad/wordpad, no shell, nothing at all. 

2. People that use it will have to spend countless hours trying to find a good profile, testing it, realizing it gets stuck every 10-20 minutes, trying to communicate with the profile writer, providing all sorts of logs and whatnot. Of course, as you've not paid for the profile and you're not being paid to test it, you'll most likely end up giving up on it and just trying another...and then another...and realistically speaking, MAAAAAYBE 1% of them will work. MAYBE.

3. I'm quite good with computers. Let's say an expert in my field. I've made good money off using that bot, but that was only because I've been able to modify profiles to do what I wanted them to do and even then, they weren't quite effective (because even though you've modified the profile, that doesn't really mean shit for the combat routine, for example - which is another "moving part"). Say you've got the FOTM build that could farm effectively, like some random barb build or DH build or whatever. You can't really configure that unless you're REALLY good with about 20 different things. This isn't a joke. After you've installed a bunch of (unsupported) plugins, you might get ONE random build to semi-work, but that's it. Most of them are good for t1-t3 tops (at the time, t6 was the highest difficulty), assuming GODLY gear. With regular/decent gear, t1 tops. Because the movement logic and combat logic are just insanely BAD, even with godly gear the bot will get you stuck/killed over and over and over, making it rather ineffective.

4. To clarify, I've botted for a good part of vanilla. It was barely worth it, in terms of functionality, but I had 3 diablo 3 sessions running all day/night (while I was at work and sleeping), so at the end of the day, I still got stuff I would've have received normally. Selling stuff for 20-150 pounds typically, so I did get my money back - would probably still be doing that if they hadn't closed down the AH. For the entire duration of vanilla, there have been TWO profiles worth running (in terms of making REAL money, I'm not talking XP here). That's right, TWO. Both of them provided by a third party, so if anything didn't work, you were ****ed. In reality, I had to alter both, as they kept getting stuck (and one of them was written by rix)

5. There is NO support whatsoever for ANYTHING. If anything doesn't work as expected, their "support" will first ask for logs, then go away once you've provided them to never return. Insist or complain, you get banned from the forums (one of my accounts has been banned in that exact situation, despite not saying anything offensive or weird or anything - but merely pointing out the fact that the thread had been opened 2 months ago and there was still no resolution or even ETA or anything at all)

6. A bunch of *******s are encouraging you to go buy other stuff. Like profiles. Or loot rules. Or basically everything. Every retard on the internet goes like "just spend 10 on a profile". While that may have been worth it back when you'd make those $10 back, that's obviously no longer the case, so what they're suggesting is for you to pay probably 150 buying all sort of shit (demonbuddy, profiles, plugins, whatever). Keep in mind windows + diablo cost LESS. That's right, a shitty run of the mill program that's not even working as expected costs more than the operating system you're using AND the game. And in the end, it still won't really work.

Honestly, I don't regret buying it when I did, because I paid 100 tops and I've made thousands off it (selling gear for real money on AH). If I had to consider buying it now, I'd tell those cunts to suck me off.

Their problem (and the reason for which they're not offerring any support, any profile or anything that's even remotely working) is that DB is not making money, as there's no subscription or anything. Because of that, it's obvious they're not going to hire support people to offer support for any problem, so any problem anyone might have will have to wait for a random person that might fix it at some point...if ever. Which is not very likely for obvious reasons. 

The same problem hit honorbuddy and every other "buddy" product. Since they're not making money off it, they can't keep updating and supporting it (programmers cost money, support people cost money, even if you got them from halfway across the world to work for $100/month, you'd still end up losing money after a while). So they've tried two things:

1. Set up a "store" (think app store), where people can pay to buy profiles and plugins and stuff. For WoW players, there was some idiot selling profiles that were supposed to level horde chars from 90-100 when WOD was launched. The cost? 150, I'm not ****ing kidding you - that was just the horde profiles, doing nothing else - just leveling. And of course they kept getting stuck, of course they'd need manual intervention (to be fair, they did level 90-92, get stuck; once you intervened, they'd go 92-95, then stuck again, 95-96, stuck, 96-97, stuck, 97-99-stuck and you'd generally do the last part manually). Obviously not many people bought into it.

2. Once they realized #1 won't really work to generate income (people just bought codeception instead), they've attempted to set up a new website, claiming to launch a DIFFERENT BOT (different names, different companies, everything). Basically, they realized they're not going to make money off "buddy" anymore, so they're trying to sell it again to the same people that bought it the first time - vaguely improved. I'll stress that - VAGUELY. I'm not going to provide the URL for the new "bot", got no interest in advertising for those cunts. 

Long story short, don't buy any of those products. Use them if you wish (at your own risk, obviously). Their expectation is that you'll pay for the program (which does nothing on its own), for profiles (which are fairly broken), for plugins, for loot rules, for combat routines and basically for everything. If you add them all up, you'll end up paying like 200 for demonbuddy and probably 1000 for honorbuddy. When they don't work, expect to have to fix them yourself (if you can) and if you get banned, tough luck for you.

Of course, if another game is released at some point that allows you to make real money with this kind of thing, sure, go ahead and buy it, it's worth it - spend like 2 days rewriting profiles to make thousands - it's a no brainer. But as long as you're not making money off this shit, DO.NOT.EVEN.CONSIDER.BUYING.IT.

Oh, yeah, the funniest thing is that if the bots get stuck or if you get banned or anything else, their official response is that they don't recommend botting without watching the bot and intervening when necessary. Basically, they're saying "this is a job as a mall security guard watching cameras". And that's one of the best parts when it comes to customer support.

I am shocked and baffled by the fact that there are imbeciles out there that defend that shitty company/product. It makes no sense whatsoever. Everyone that has used D2NT or D2BS back in the Diablo II days has seen what a bot is supposed to do. Those were GODLY products and were free. Now *this shit*....wow, I'm not even going to say anything else. It's a ripoff from every single point of view.

----------


## Chronocross

Wow there is alot of hate here on demonbuddy. I've used it sinces its release and through out all that time, I've only gotten banned once. They have a great set of developers who continue to provide support. Its grown alot from just doing act 1 farms to now full quest and bounties. Believe what you want about it, but its the most widely used bot for a reason.

----------


## CuT

> Wow there is alot of hate here on demonbuddy. I've used it sinces its release and through out all that time, I've only gotten banned once. They have a great set of developers who continue to provide support. Its grown alot from just doing act 1 farms to now full quest and bounties. Believe what you want about it, but its the most widely used bot for a reason.


Yeah I'm sure the kid that necro'd the post and made "1,000$'s" off botting really hates the program. Something fishy, trolly, and douchebaggy about that. 

The Bot is great. I got banned for making 100something games per hour back when it started. Using it again after the minor Nav server **** ups; working great. Trying to build my gear up to T6 level, it's running T1-4 great at the moment using Adventurer. I highly doubt any other bots come close to the functionality and breadth of features Trinity + Plugins provide. You're not buying a bot with the buddy products, you're buying a program supported by a community. 

edit: running T8-10 fine now. Grift 50 isn't too bad either.

----------


## cyberknight

Wow!!! I have used DB for a year and half. It works really well in GRs and Nephalim Rifts. It often gets stuck or needs a nudge when doing bounties. Lots of customization. I have used multiple bots in a games as well. Used RoS-Bot too. Appears better at bounties. Both have there strengths and weaknesses. One would not go wrong with either one. Just need a little patience and willingness to read a bit.

----------


## Naudus

Ive been using ros-bot no problems, and my DH runs 90's in 10-12min's... with the bot. So ya. lol. Ros-bot and turbohud FTW

----------


## icotulookin

> Don't buy this bot if you 
> 
> 1. are not good with computers.
> 2. Don't want to deal with ridiculously rude/cocky/obnoxious support that doesnt even help you and just leave you in frustration for weeks.
> 3. expect updates. Basically, you are paying for what it says on the frontpage of db and the current product itself. It does everything it says it does on that page. With absolutely no logic. Well theres some default combat logic/loot logic but its so bad that you will never use the bot if you left it default. The logic is for you to input through plugins(c# code or soemthing some noodlish nerd language that i dont care to find out because i didnt think I'd have to do that when I bought the bot). And updates aren't frequent and most of the times it breaks the bot.
> 4. don't know any coding at all
> 5. don't want to spend 50 hours setting up your own loot rules/bot
> 6. don't want to pull your hair out and break monitors dealing with bad trollish support(aka tony)
> 7. want the bot to do random dungeons because after 5 months, the bot still cant do random dungeons due to incompetent developers.
> ...


Holy hell.... How bad are you with computers? It's a simple "Click installer" DONE! One button and you're done. If you can't set up this bot, you shouldn't be botting at all. Holy fuck it amazes me how retarded kids are these days. I bet you're a fucking Millennial as well? Expect it to download itself, then run itself and I bet you even bitch that you don't wake up to a stash full of Primal Ancients. There should be a built in bullet on these forums for morons like you.

----------


## Lavillana

I laughed out loud when I read this thread! :-) I mostly agree with the original poster that plenty of the Bossland mods were elitist jerks that didn't think they needed to respect customers because they had cornered the market on WoW bots. However, a couple of them were decent people that made it easier to deal with the others. The reason why I laughed is because some of those same mods are here on ownedcore.com, and they are either using pseudonyms or else encouraging some buddies to defend them in this thread. 
Demonbuddy sucked when I tried it. I also paid good money for their SWTOR bot and it never worked properly despite promises that one of their favorite coders was going to clean it up. To be fair, Honorbuddy was VERY GOOD! I used it on 5 different accounts multiboxing for at least 6 years and never had a single account get banned. Their buddybot for FFXIV was mediocre at best. It worked but MMOMinion's bot was much better for Final Fantasy. So, in my opinion, the only stable, dependable, and worthwhile bot that Bossland ever had was Honorbuddy, and it has been sued all to hell by Blizzard. It's gone. Too bad, but in my opinion, some of the mods working for bossland thoroughly deserved to get their butts kicked by someone, and it might as well be Blizzard.
Oh, I almost forgot to mention that ROS BOT beats DemonBuddy. ROS BOT is built by botters for botters. It is a lot less expensive than DemonBuddy, and it will get your character onto the D3 leaderboard if that's what you want.

----------


## Lavillana

One more thing... don't be surprised if Bossland cheats you out of a "LIFETIME" key. I had 6 of them, and they thought it was okay to convert them all to monthly payment. That is exactly the kind of customer support you will get from the entire organization. It is not about the "customer" but about Bossland making more and more money. Don't trust DemonBuddy or anything else where you have to deal with Bossland customer support.

----------


## Lavillana

The following is a cut and paste from the Demonbuddy forum.
Greetings Buddies,
we want to share the news. We discontinued Demonbuddy on 20th February and there are no plans to change that.
Bossland
bossland, Friday at 1:54 AM
It was posted Friday, March 3, 2018. They are making reimbursements good for any time that was purchased that went beyond 20th Feb 2018.

----------

